# June 5/6 Sword Trip - 229lb sword on deck!



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Haven't had much of any opportunity to take Aquaviva out due to hectic business and family life. Crew of Blueprints and fellow members of Pensacola Big Game Fishing club know that I absolutely love to swordfish and given they are virgins to the game and it was my birthday last week, they invited me on overnight sword trip. We leave Friday around 1PM and head toward the nipple. Troll from the nipple to the spur...not one knockdown. Water looked pretty...no real defined lines and some scattered weeds. Lots of flyers all the way out. 

We get situated on sword spot and put out the normal spread. Within 45 minutes we come tight and Brosnan is on the rod. Few minutes later we have the largest Escolar I've ever seen. It had to be 50 pounds. We released the fish and re-set. Another 30 minutes and I come tight. Fish runs to the surface and then to the boat. Thought for sure it was sword. Fish immediately comes boat sides and then screams toward the stern and jumps 10 foot out of the water and does a backflip. We then realize its a huge Mako. End up puling the hooks. 

Re-set and start the drift for 3rd time. By this time we had dipped into the Vodka started the birthday party! Around midnight catfish bells started ringing. I come tight and pass the rod to Tom Hammond. Tom slowly brings the fish boat side. It doesn't take more than 10-15 minutes as the fish came to the surface approximately 50 yards from the boat. I run down into the cabin as Brian is hard asleep. I gently tap him on the shoulder and tell him, "hey we got sword on and you should watch this". Almost immediately sword come boat side and I quickly realize its a good fish. Brett O'Daniel gaffs the keel close to the base of the tail. I scream for a second gaff and Bryan hands me some tinker toy that my eleven year daughter uses to gaff pinfish. I stick the fish in the head and Brett and I pull the fish tight to the boat. This is when the fish first understands that its killing time and all hell breaks loose. Fish goes ape shit crazy. It's all I and Brett could do to hold on. My 3" tonka toy gaff comes off and I try to stick this fish again in the head. Massive head shakes and it snatches the gaff out of my hand. Now Tom and Brett are both holding the gaff that is stuck in the keel and they are screaming for relief. I scramble and grab a safety lease with the intent to use as a tail rope. First attempt and I nearly drown with inhalation of saltwater from sword tail desperately trying to dig in. Second attempt I'm able to secure and it's over. Sword comes over the gunnel and then destroys the deck. High fives all around. Fish measured 74 inches LJFK and 40" girth. Fish weighed 229lb. 

Trolled second day with only one shot at blue marlin at Elbow and small dolphin. 

Epic birthday sword trip! Now crew of Blueprints understands my passion for swordfishing! 

Keith Johnson 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...91-1137720706243923-7984504218987736244-n.jpg

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...06-1137720709577256-5211222921671745197-n.jpg


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good going Keith! Nice fish


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck of a fish


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish Envy!!! Dang beauty of a fish!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice fish, pretty work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Man that is a stud sword! Great work!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

impressive for sure; thanks for sharing in your success.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats, go see Chris V and invest in a flying gaff!


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome trip!! I told Bryan we had a blue in the spread as well, it was also at the elbow. I have never tried swords, but your trip gets me pumped.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice job ! The bigger fish were defiantly biting that night.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job crew!! That fish will feed a small army! Way to get it done.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Sweet trip. I want some pics of that fatty.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Not a bad way to celebrate one's birthday ! Congrats on the sword and thanks for the report.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Good Catch !! What is a Escolar?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Oil fish.

Nice job on the sword!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW Keith 

Congrats and Happy belated Birthday, thats a great present.

I will have to try a birthday trip on my boat sometime and see if it improves my luck .


Awesome Report :thumbsup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice fish.. Happy birthday.
Whyme


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

great read. i was with y'all every minute.
i hope i get a birthday present like that.:thumbup:
good job, guys.

jack


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Oil fish.
> 
> Nice job on the sword!


There's a difference between escolar and oil fish .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Oil fish.
> 
> Nice job on the sword!


Escolar and oil fish are two different species. Oil fish are more elongate, have large, spiny scales and are practically inedible.

Escolar are heavier bodied with smooth scales. They are very good eating but have a very oil rich filet and can cause gastric distress to the highest degree of eaten in large quantities.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are some pics of escolar and oilfish I caught a couple years ago. The oilfish is the smaller snakier looking one in the first picture.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I stand corrected. Don't both cause some heebie jeebies down there, though?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I stand corrected. Don't both cause some heebie jeebies down there, though?


Yes . They are very good taste but as long as you don't eat more than 4-6 oz your fine . I've exceeded the amount a couple times but never had a problem .


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Great ob on the Sword and happy belated birthday. It's good to see some of the old original members posting again!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats. Great catch and steaks for days.


----------

